# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  в продолжение темы: книги о Шриле Прабхупаде

## vasilii

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Виджитатма Прабху,

Не могли бы вы перечислить всех известных авторов биографий и воспоминаний о Шриле Прабхупаде, не только на русском, но и на английском языках, которые вам известны?

Мне известны такие книги:
Састсварупа госвами - Прабхупада лиламрита
Бхакти Викаша Свами - Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде
Ваясаки Прабху - Радха-Дамодара виласа
Гирирадж Свами - Взращивая семя
Курма Прабху - Великое духовное приключение
Локанатх Свами - Мой Прабхупада
Маханидхи Свами - Шрила Прабхупада в Радха-Дамодаре
Мукунда Госвами - Чудо на 2й авеню
Мулапракрити дд - Шрила Прабхупада - друг каждого
Партха Саратхи Госвами - Несколько встреч с великой душой
Равиндра Сварупа Прабху - Шрила Прабхупада - ачарья-основатель ИСККОН
Тамал Кришна Госвами - Последние дни Прабхупады
Хари Шаури Прабху - Трансцендентный дневник
Хаягрива Прабху - Вриндаван со Шрилой Прабхупадой
Шрутакирти Прабху - В чем сложность
Ядубара Прабху - По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады

Еще я знаю, что есть воспоминания Бхувананды Прабху, только не знаю названия книги, и Ямуны дд которая сейчас переводится на русский.

Пожалуйста, дополните, если вам известны еще другие биографии.
Большое спасибо!

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна!
Вряд ли навскидку смогу назвать много.
Есть книга Бхуриджаны Прабху "My Glorious Master". Есть "Шрила Прабхупада и его ученики в Германии" Ведавьясы Прабху. Есть "Шрила Прабхупада в Малайзии" Джанананды Свами. Есть "Наш Шрила Прабхупада" Мулапракрити-деви даси (собранные воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде в Индии до отъезда в Америку). Есть "Взрыв Харе Кришна" Хаягривы Прабху.
Плюс документальные книги - "Jaladuta diary" и "Beginning" (дневники Шрилы Прабхупады 1965-66 гг.).
Больше пока не могу вспомнить.

----------


## vasilii

Большое спасибо! Попробую найти, если они еще доступны. Еще в этом году на Бхакти Сангаме была книга мемуаров Вишакхи дд - 5 лет, одиннадцать месяцев.

----------

